# Modbus Kommunikation zwischen LOGO 8 FS.4 und Raspberry Pi Codesys Steuerung



## BITO (25 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Modbus Verbindung zwischen der LOGO 8 FS.4 und dem Raspberry Pi (als Codesys Steuerung, V3.5 SP14) aufzubauen. Dazu habe ich in der Logo eine Serververbindung angelegt und in Codesys unter der Ethernet Schnittstelle einen Master und darunter einen Slave eingefÃ¼gt. Das ist analog zu Beispielen, die ich im Internet gefunden habe.
Mit einem Testprogramm aus dem Siemens-Forum ist eine Kommunikation zwischen LOGO und Windows-PC problemlos mÃ¶glich, aber in Codesys wird mir angezeigt, dass der Modbus Slave nicht lÃ¤uft. Ich kann also gar nicht erst gucken, ob Daten ankommen. Ich vermute entsprechend einen Fehler bei der Codesys/Raspberry Seite.
Ich habe keine weitere Erfahrung mit Modbus, also bin ich ratlos, was der Fehler sein kÃ¶nnte.

Vielleicht ist hier ja jemand unterwegs, der die gleiche Konfiguration hatte und mir helfen kann. Vielen Dank im Voraus

GrÃ¼ÃŸe
BITO


EDIT:
Habe das Problem jetzt gefunden und alles funktioniert einwandfrei. Modbus ist ja doch recht einfach 
Der Pi hatte nicht die gleiche Subnetzmaske wie die LOGO. Also habe ich eine feste IP, Subnetzmaske etc. im Pi festgelegt und das Problem war gelöst.


----------



## Pi4IoT (17 Oktober 2020)

Hallo BITO


 genau dass probiere ich in Moment auch. Aber leider ohne Erfolg. Einen Ausgang z.B. Q1 kann ich im Codesys anschauen aber leider nur einen Ausgang. Irgendwo, mache ich einen Fehler, vielleicht nicht der Adressierung. Könntest du vielleicht dein Beispiel hier zur Verfügung stellen?
 Vielen Dank

Pi4IoT


----------



## PN/DP (17 Oktober 2020)

Kennst Du das Mapping der Modbus-Adressen?
siehe LOGO!Soft Comfort Menü: Datei -> Eigenschaften - Modbus-Adressraum
oder Handbuch LOGO!Soft Comfort Online-Hilfe Kapitel 2.8.1.20 Datei -> Eigenschaften - Modbus-Adressraum

Harald


----------

